# "KONICA MINOLTA bizhub C220" Color / Toner / Monitoring



## Goldtipu (Aug 4, 2013)

I have MIB WALK result from "KONICA MINOLTA bizhub C220" i need to understand a bit which OID i will need to monitor Color Utilization / Available / Used for each color ? Toner status ? Basically i wanted to know % utilization so we can get an idea how much daily % we are currently using for each color . .. Thanks. 

.1.3.6.1.2.1.43.11.1.1.6.1.1 = String: "Toner (Cyan)"
.1.3.6.1.2.1.43.11.1.1.6.1.2 = String: "Toner (Magenta)"
.1.3.6.1.2.1.43.11.1.1.6.1.3 = String: "Toner (Yellow)"
.1.3.6.1.2.1.43.11.1.1.6.1.4 = String: "Toner (Black)"
.1.3.6.1.2.1.43.11.1.1.6.1.5 = String: "Drum Cartridge (Cyan)"
.1.3.6.1.2.1.43.11.1.1.6.1.6 = String: "Developer Cartridge (Cyan)"
.1.3.6.1.2.1.43.11.1.1.6.1.7 = String: "Drum Cartridge (Magenta)"
.1.3.6.1.2.1.43.11.1.1.6.1.8 = String: "Developer Cartridge (Magenta)"
.1.3.6.1.2.1.43.11.1.1.6.1.9 = String: "Drum Cartridge (Yellow)"
.1.3.6.1.2.1.43.11.1.1.6.1.10 = String: "Developer Cartridge (Yellow)"
.1.3.6.1.2.1.43.11.1.1.6.1.11 = String: "Drum Cartridge (Black)"
.1.3.6.1.2.1.43.11.1.1.6.1.12 = String: "Developer Cartridge (Black)"
.1.3.6.1.2.1.43.11.1.1.6.1.13 = String: "Waste Toner Box"
.1.3.6.1.2.1.43.11.1.1.6.1.14 = String: "Fusing Unit"
.1.3.6.1.2.1.43.11.1.1.6.1.15 = String: "Image Transfer Belt Unit"
.1.3.6.1.2.1.43.11.1.1.6.1.16 = String: "Transfer Roller Unit"
.1.3.6.1.2.1.43.11.1.1.6.1.17 = String: "Ozone Filter"


----------



## Goldtipu (Aug 4, 2013)

Sorry ignore . i got it . 
Konica Minolta bizhub SNMP Counters | blog.the-lan-man.net


----------

